# [fotd]: oh girl, shock me like an electric eel



## lipshock (Sep 17, 2008)

.....


----------



## blueagave (Sep 17, 2008)

You are really really really really ridiculously good-looking!!


----------



## Shimmer (Sep 17, 2008)

You're so friggen pretty and your brows are amazing.


----------



## TISH1124 (Sep 17, 2008)

I love seeing your FOTD's!! 
You look beautiful as always and your eyes are so big and pretty!


----------



## Face2Mac (Sep 17, 2008)

Did you finish school? I sorta remember you writing a thesis, I think. 

Really miss you on YTube, but good luck with everything.


----------



## jenee.sum (Sep 17, 2008)

ur mega hot woman!
love ur eyes!

aww and i miss ur piercing too! what happened to it?


----------



## nunu (Sep 17, 2008)

girl you look gorgeous! We missed you


----------



## chocolategoddes (Sep 17, 2008)

Holy moly! I'm so happy you posted an FOTD! PLease post more often!

This is gorgeous! I love it.


----------



## aziajs (Sep 17, 2008)

Did you cut you hair?


----------



## cre8_yourself (Sep 17, 2008)

u betta werk!


----------



## Brittni (Sep 17, 2008)

You're too pretty for a monroe piercing. Lovely makeup job.


----------



## damsel (Sep 17, 2008)

gorgeous as always!


----------



## lipshock (Sep 17, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Face2Mac* 

 
_Did you finish school? I sorta remember you writing a thesis, I think. 

Really miss you on YTube, but good luck with everything. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Good memory!  :]  But no, I took my Senior Thesis seminar a semester early.  This is going to be my final year at uni.  FINALLY!


 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jenee.sum* 

 
_ur mega hot woman!
love ur eyes!

aww and i miss ur piercing too! what happened to it?_

 
It's a funny story.  :]  I was eating something and all of a sudden, I bit down and I realized I had just chewed on my bar.  My ball must've come loose and I'm pretty sure I swallowed it, or it fell off somewhere ... in my food, probably.  I took it as a sign though, so I didn't bother putting my retainer in to stop the hole from closing up.


 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aziajs* 

 
_Did you cut you hair?_

 
Azia, I need to write you because I have some news to tell you!  :]  And no way, it's just pulled back into a ponytail.


 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_I love seeing your FOTD's!! 
You look beautiful as always and your eyes are so big and pretty!_

 
Aw, thank you!  But truthfully, my eyes are so big because *I'm wearing Circle lenses*.   Sssh, don't tell anyone though.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *blueagave* 

 
_You are really really really really ridiculously good-looking!!_

 
And you're really really really sweet!  :]


 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shimmer* 

 
_You're so friggen pretty and your brows are amazing._

 
Look's who's talking, mother of all MILFs.


----------



## Juneplum (Sep 17, 2008)

wowza! gorgeous!!!!


----------



## lipshock (Sep 17, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nunu* 

 
_girl you look gorgeous! We missed you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I've missed you, chica!  We need to write each other.  I'm planning on making a trip over to England next summer and would SO LOVE to meet up with you to dish on stuff.  :]


 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chocolategoddes* 

 
_Holy moly! I'm so happy you posted an FOTD! PLease post more often!

This is gorgeous! I love it._

 
I'll post more when you post more.


----------



## civicbabe627 (Sep 17, 2008)

You are freaking gorgeous, girl!! Woah!!


----------



## franimal (Sep 17, 2008)

Jeez, You are super pretty and have amazing brows! I love that song, it gets stuck in my head like crazy tho!


----------



## joey444 (Sep 17, 2008)

This is sooooo pretty! I love your eyebrows!


----------



## malteze_bubbleg (Sep 17, 2008)

very nice and pretty. 

what do you place around your eyebrows to make them "pop"??


----------



## Penn (Sep 17, 2008)

You're so friggin pretty!! I really hope you post more


----------



## aziajs (Sep 17, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lipshock* 

 
_Aw, thank you!  But truthfully, my eyes are so big because *I'm wearing Circle lenses*.   Sssh, don't tell anyone though.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 
I have never seen anyone I know wear those!  I really like them on you - very natural.


----------



## shootout (Sep 17, 2008)

Wow, you are so gorgeous.


----------



## pat (Sep 17, 2008)

you are so pretty and your makeup is so flawless.


----------



## BaDKiTTy69 (Sep 17, 2008)

You are so pretty!!!


----------



## WhippedCrm (Sep 17, 2008)

gorgeous!!


----------



## baybooty (Sep 17, 2008)

Haha I love that smiley face and I finally get to use it!

You are *unbelieveably* gorgeous!!

Post more, please


----------



## lipshock (Sep 18, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *franimal* 

 
_Jeez, You are super pretty and have amazing brows! I love that song, it gets stuck in my head like crazy tho!_

 
MGMT is AH-MAYZING.  :]  I pretty much go into trances when I listen to their songs.


 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *malteze_bubbleg* 

 
_very nice and pretty. 

what do you place around your eyebrows to make them "pop"??_

 
In these pictures, I used Studio Finish Concealer in NW40 to clean up the shape, define them, as well as hide small stray hairs that I don't feel like plucking.  :]



 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aziajs* 

 
_I have never seen anyone I know wear those!  I really like them on you - very natural._

 
You know about Circle lenses?  DAMNIT, Azia!  :]  How did you find out about them?

Seriously though, neither have I!  That was my motivation for trying them!  They are my favorite type of lenses.  I'm so over Freshlook and the like.  I actually was going to post some pictures in the thread you started about them but I kept forgetting!

Yeah, these are my natural brown/hazel ones but I do have others in honey, grey, black, and tear designs.  It's like an addiction -- I need to stop though because I need that money to pay for books.  LOL!


----------



## thedrinkgirl (Sep 18, 2008)

You have very gorgeous, big eyes! Rock it sister!!!!!


----------



## brokenxbeauty (Sep 18, 2008)

I really like the way you did your liner, it brings out your eyes a lot.


----------



## glam8babe (Sep 18, 2008)

super pretty 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i wish you would post more!


----------



## kaexbabey (Sep 18, 2008)

you're really pretty! and i couldn't even tell you were wearing circle lenses! they look sooo natural. where did you order them off of and what color name if you dont mind?


----------



## HeavenLeiBlu (Sep 18, 2008)

wow, you have the most awesome eyes... you're gorgeous!


----------



## jenavii (Sep 18, 2008)

Ooh girl you are hot! I LOVE YOUR EYEBROWS!


----------



## hotmodelchiq (Sep 18, 2008)

Honey... your brows and your eyes!!!!  FREAKIN BEAUTIFUL~!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MAC*alicious (Sep 18, 2008)

you look beautiful!


----------



## ..kels* (Sep 18, 2008)

gorgeous, as always! glad to see a FOTD from you again.


----------



## bgajon (Sep 18, 2008)

Could you be any more GORGEOUS??? WOW!! Your eyes is what I wish mine were, so pretty. Hope you feel motivated to post more pics with the camera, but as soon as I post this I'll check out you other pics.


----------



## LP_x (Sep 18, 2008)

You have the most AMAZING eyes. Stunning


----------



## Nox (Sep 18, 2008)

Your FOTD is totally 'THUD' worthy! 

:Falls to the ground... THUD!:


----------



## xShoegal (Sep 18, 2008)

Gosh, u are beautiiiiiiful!


----------



## MizzHotTahiti (Sep 18, 2008)

ur eyes are beautiful


----------



## PollyRhythm (Sep 18, 2008)

I say, well Hey! You posted a fotd again! Thanks for taking the time to post one and I'm loving this look.


----------



## Ladyvirtuous (Sep 18, 2008)

One of my *fav* posters..............you look *gorgeous,* as usual!


----------



## Carlyx (Sep 18, 2008)

Absolutely stunning


----------



## Lipglass*Lover* (Sep 18, 2008)

*~*Beautiful!!!!!!*~*


----------



## badkittekitte (Sep 18, 2008)

i was soooo excited to see you posted a fotd! i have to say that i truly miss your youtube channel! cant wait to see more and you are more beautiful than ever!


----------



## lipshock (Sep 18, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kaexbabey* 

 
_you're really pretty! and i couldn't even tell you were wearing circle lenses! they look sooo natural. where did you order them off of and what color name if you dont mind? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

I am going to send you a PM with some information that should help you re: purchasing but here is the advertisement for the circle lenses I am wearing:






They are by Besvue.  This specific type of lens is called Eclipse Hazel.  :]


...


Seriously, you all need to stop!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Thanks for such a great welcome back, my lovely Specktra-ettes!  I definitely think I'll make more of an effort to post from now on.


----------



## OneFlyMiss (Sep 18, 2008)

are they prescription lenses? 
I so wish you would come back to youtube *sigh* what you brought to the MU community is missed! yes there are other fab MA's out there, but you put a different spin on it, esp for AA women. if you ever reconsider and do a private page please, please, PLEASE baby, babaaayy PLEASE let me know,lol.


----------



## lipshock (Sep 18, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *OneFlyMiss* 

 
_are they prescription lenses? 
I so wish you would come back to youtube *sigh* what you brought to the MU community is missed! yes there are other fab MA's out there, but you put a different spin on it, esp for AA women. if you ever reconsider and do a private page please, please, PLEASE baby, babaaayy PLEASE let me know,lol._

 

Yep, they are prescription ... thank God because I am blind as a bat without them or my glasses.  Hehe.  :]

And, thanks so much for that awesome compliment!  I'll definitely keep you updated on what I intend to do.


----------



## chocobon (Sep 18, 2008)

You're super hot!! I love ur brows!!


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Sep 19, 2008)

Oh so stunning!


----------



## M.a.c. Queen (Sep 19, 2008)

Hey gurly, 

I love the hair makeup flawless as usually


----------



## ilorietta (Sep 19, 2008)

truly gorgeous!


----------



## MACisME (Sep 19, 2008)

beautiful! more than ever!


----------



## oooshesbad (Sep 19, 2008)

you are just gorgeous!


----------



## MrsGooch (Sep 19, 2008)

G O R G E O U S!!!


----------



## jenee.sum (Sep 19, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lipshock* 

 
_It's a funny story.  :]  I was eating something and all of a sudden, I bit down and I realized I had just chewed on my bar.  My ball must've come loose and I'm pretty sure I swallowed it, or it fell off somewhere ... in my food, probably.  I took it as a sign though, so I didn't bother putting my retainer in to stop the hole from closing up._

 
LOL doubt you swallowed it! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 cuz isn't the ball outside?
omg i want circle lenses now too!!


----------



## elmo1026 (Sep 19, 2008)

OMG, you look fabulous. I love it. I missed your tut on youtube. I wish you nothing but the best in life. And thanks for the pics.


----------



## MzzRach (Sep 19, 2008)

All of it - perfect.  Wow.


----------



## renee604 (Sep 20, 2008)

You look gorgeous!! I watched ur tuts on YT and I miss them terribly. You are such a MU inspiration, esp. for WoC


----------



## melliquor (Sep 20, 2008)

Gorgeous.


----------



## MareMare (Sep 20, 2008)

You are so pretty!


----------



## PomPoko (Sep 20, 2008)

You always look amazing, and this is no different


----------



## zerin (Sep 20, 2008)

whoaa! so prettty


----------



## l1onqueen (Sep 27, 2008)

That is great! Even though you used neutral colors its still very bold, but its still wearable. BTW you are disgustingly pretty!


----------



## prettysecrets (Sep 27, 2008)

*_SCREAMS_*

You made my day girl!!  You look beautiful,as usual!!!


----------



## rbella (Sep 27, 2008)

F*cking Fantastic!!  You are awesome and I love you.  You are so damned funny it hurts.


----------



## x.DOLLYMiX.x (Sep 27, 2008)

I love your posts, you are beautiful and I totally envy your brows!!


----------



## Ms.Matashi (Sep 27, 2008)

You look awesome!!!


----------



## PinkFlower899 (Sep 27, 2008)

u r soooooooooo beautiful.. r u a model or something like that??! Love ur eyes they r amazing!


----------



## Lasha5476 (Sep 27, 2008)

_Beautiful, Beautiful, Beautiful.   You're FOTD's are always flawless and fierce.  You are really being missed on youtube.._


----------



## This Is Mine (Sep 27, 2008)

Gorgeous!!! I'll have to look into purchasing circle lenses. They look so natural on you.


----------



## dollbaby (Sep 27, 2008)

love love lovee this! you are gorgeous girl!


----------



## Mizz Coco Lust (Sep 28, 2008)

Really pretty!


----------



## ktb8293 (Sep 28, 2008)

you have gorg skin!!


----------



## BehindBluEyez (Sep 28, 2008)

You are so beautiful! I want your eyebrows! They are just perfect!


----------



## Patricia (Sep 29, 2008)

wow you are gorgeous, please post more!!!


----------



## maclove1 (May 18, 2009)

true ,i was like "omgod !she's pretty ." just like me xD.
great makeup look allso.


----------



## Lauren1981 (May 18, 2009)

you look so pretty!
i especially love your feet sticking up in the first pic


----------



## Tahti (May 18, 2009)

You are amazingly good looking ;O wow! I love everything about this FOTD!


----------



## nichollecaren (May 21, 2009)

you are gorgeous!


----------

